
How to Build a Powerful Data Science Team Without a Data Scientist - ismdubey
http://www.forbes.com/sites/theyec/2016/03/01/how-to-build-a-powerful-data-science-team-without-a-data-scientist/#813ac203f410
======
ismdubey
We did it this way at our company and it was pretty successful. But keep in
mind that we were just looking to tap in the existing AI technologies out
there and leverage them.

------
mbahacker1
I would be curious to find out, How many companies have done it this way?

